# Repairing Cracked Breather Tube



## BlooBoyd (Jul 22, 2021)

Looking to repair cracked breather tube on tractor. Picture coming soon. Crack is along length of tube. 
I watched some videos and saw a suggestion on using super glue first then black silicone. I have super glue but don't have "black" silicone. I have 'tons' of white and clear silicone.

Questions: 
1. Can I use the white or clear silicone in place of the black silicone? 
2. Is the black silicone just for aesthetics or does if have different ingredients to withstand the 'heat'??
3. What's the difference between them if any?
TIA!!
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

A photo or at least the make and model would sure help.


----------



## BlooBoyd (Jul 22, 2021)

Ultradog said:


> A photo or at least the make and model would sure help.


Hi, It's a Craftsman GT5000. I've outlined the location of the crack/split.
Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've moved this to the brand appropriate thread


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

you'll need something oil resistant for the PCV tube.
I was thinking hydraulic or transmission breather before seeing the picture.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking at the photo of where the breather end that fits into the housing looks to be had it as well, is there not a new part available?, you would have to remove this and give it a good clean to neutralise the contaminants, you may get lucky for super glue to hold but silicone most likely will, there is a blue automotive silicone designed to withstand a certain amount of heat, but black or what ever you have should do the trick, if that is an engine breather, then you will most certainly need to get it sealed up pronto to stop ingress of contaminants getting into the engine crankcase.


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

I am presuming that the breather tube is rubber (or similar)? Does it connect to the valve cover? Is there a possibility of making up something similar in shape with copper pipe or flexible copper tubing? Easy to work with and simple to solder, it should withstand the temps generated in your engine compartment. 
I did something similar many years ago on a Karmann Ghia where there was a pre-heat tube coming up from the exhaust system to the carburetor base. Made it out of copper tubing and it worked like a charm. Passed California smog inspections every other year too. 
OR
Consider using a self vulcanizing silicone rubber tape. It bonds to itself and is water / grease / oil / current resistant up to about 500-degrees F. One brand is called Rescue Tape, you can find similar at most hardware stores. Remove the breather tube, clean it thoroughly with degreaser (or something that will remove the surface yuck) and then wrap the silicone tape around it. Stretch and overlap it on itself, then move along to cover the split. I always overlap the tape by 50% and then the final wrap needs to go back over itself to seal. 
Good luck


----------

